# Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln



## Bulldogge666 (13. Oktober 2015)

*Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Nabend,
ich würde gerne .ts Videodateien (PVR-Aufnahmen) in ein "effizienteres Format" umwandeln. Momentan beansprucht ein Video mit 1h 38min Länge etwa 3.81gb. Eine laienhafte Umwandlung in .avi verschlechterte die Qualität deutlich.

Gibt es bestimmte Einstellungen/Formate, mit denen ich die Videos (fast) verlustfrei verkleinern kann ?   Die benötige Zeit spielt keine Rolle.

Bei den Videos handelt es sich um Sat-TV Mitschnitte (die sinnvolle Umwandlung von HD-Material interessiert mich auch!).



MfG Bull


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Es geht auch komplett verlustfrei ("CRF 0" als Einstellung verwenden bei modernen Codecs...) - nur wird die Datei dann eher größer als kleiner. 
Und glaub mir, die benötigte Zeit spielt eine Rolle wenn du mit nem 4690K für ne Stunde Film ne Woche durchkodieren musst bei falschen/extremen Einstellungen...

Aber zu deiner Frage: Geeignete effiziente Codecs wären der h.264/AVC und sein Nachfolger h.265/HEVC.
Tools zum konvertieren in diese Formate gibts im Netz haufenweise, von sehr einfach aber schlecht bis hin zu sehr komplex und sehr mächtig. Problem an der Sache ist dass nicht der Codec so entscheidend ist sondern dessen Einstellungen und da gibts bei den genannten Tonnenweise.

Für den Anfang könnte man den simplen DivXConverter nehmen der den HEVC unterstützt. Hier in den Settings "4K, Bessere Qualität" ausgewählt für den HEVC ermöglicht schnelle Kompression ins modernste Format, allerdings wie bei allen Mainstream-Programmen die nur 3 Knöpfe haben ist die Qualität wenig berauschend - denn alle weiterführenden Einstellungen sind nicht zugänglich und ebenfalls Mainstream-Konform selbst bei "Qualität" auf schwach/schnell eingestellt.

Wenn du gute Arbeit machen willst kommste nicht drumherum, dich in die Befehle von h.264/265 einzulesen und Programme zu verwenden die diese Einstellungen auch erlauben (XMediaRecode, MediaCoder, HDConverttoX, Handbrake,...).

Recht ausführlich ist diese (englische) Beschreibung:
Video Encoding Settings for H.264 Excellence

Für Anfänger ist die Seite hier recht empfehlenswert:
Encodingmethoden - Brother Johns Encodingwissen


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

xmedia recode hat auch sehr sehr viele mitgelieferte Profile mit denen du quasi "1-Click" Konvertierungen machen kannst.
Suche dir eins aus, was deinen Anforderungen nahe kommt und bessere an den paar nötigen Stellschrauben nach.

Und dazu kostet es nix.

"Verlustfrei" und zusätzlich "verkleinern" widerspricht sich. Auch mit den besten Einstellungen hast du in H.264/265 Kompressionsartefakte in gleichfarbigen Flächen. Und naja ohne Kompression wird es nicht kleiner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Alles korrekt. Wobei man dazu sagen muss dass übliche Recorder keine weiterführende Kompression betreiben und die .TS Dateien entsprechend sehr groß für die gebotene Qualität sind. Mit guten Einstellungen kann man hier im h.264 problemlos ohne sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust in aktzeptabler Rechenzeit die Dateigröße auf 20-50% reduzieren (je nach Bildinhalt eben aufgrund dynamischer Bitrate/CRF). 1 GB / Stunde ist für ein 720p-Video wenn die Bildinhalte es zulassen (also keine extremen Actionfilme oder stark gegraintes Zeug) durchaus akzeptabel bei hohen Kodiersettings.

Ich habe das auch öfter mal bei TS-Dateien für meine Lebensgefährtin gemacht, je nachdem was das für Bildinhalte waren konnte man da teilweise in sehr günstigen Fällen (ruhige Dokus oder sowas) von 4 GB pro Datei auf 500 MB runter, das aber mit meinen Einstellungen die durchaus sehr "hart" sind (ein übertakteter 5960X kommt bei mir nur seltenst in den zweistelligen fps-Bereich).


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Danke ! Unglaublich wie schnell das hier geht 

Den 2. Link habe ich mir schon durchgelesen und der 1. folgt morgen. War ziemlich naiv zu glauben, es gäbe allgemein sinnvolle Einstellungen... 

Auch wenn das wohl stark vom subjektivem Empfinden abhängt---lässt sich abschätzen wie stark man komprimieren kann (schlecht formuliert :/ ) ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Die "Stärke" der Kompression ist kein statischer Wert mit Dateigröße und so weiter.

Die sinnvollste Art der Komprimierung ist es, den Codec selbst entscheiden zu lassen wie viel Bitrate er für welche Bildinhalte/Szene verwenden muss, um eine subjektiv gleichbleibende Bildqualität aufrecht zu erhalten. Das geschieht über den ConstantRateFactor (CRF).
Dieser Faktor ist ein Wert dafür, ob eher stark komprimiert wird (und das Bild schlechter aussieht) oder es qualitativ besser aussehen soll bei größeren Dateien. Dabei ist ein CRF von 0 verlustfrei, 51 der verlustbehafteteste Wert bei dem nur noch Pixelbrei rumkommt.

Was man jetzt hier wählt hängt vom Individuum ab. Generell sagt man ein CRF von 20 würde keine direkt sichtbaren Qualitätsverluste bedeuten, sprich ein normaler Betrachter sieht den Unterschied nicht. Nun gibts Leute die auch bei 22, 23, 24 den Unterschied noch nicht sehen, andere wiederum sehen ihn auch bei CRF 18 noch ohne im Standbild Pixel zu vergleichen (dann sieht mans fast immer). Da musstes dir ein bissl selbst ausmachen/testen was für dich passt. Kannst ja ein kleines Testvideo mal mit 18, 20, 22, 24 laufen lassen und die 4 Dateien vergleichen von der Qualität her.

Die Dateigröße ist dabei dynamisch wie oben erklärt, sprich wenn du eine Stunde Actionfilm mit CRF 20 komprimierst wird die entstehende Datei (bei sonst gleichen Einstellungen) deutlich größer werden als eine Stunde Dokumentarfilm - einfach weil bei Explosionen, Schießereien und Verfolgungsjagden viel mehr Bildinformationen reingequetscht werden müssen als bei einem ruhigen Savannenbild wo 50 aufeinanderfolgende Frames quasi zu 98% gleich sind (und an diesen Stellen entsprechend keine Bitrate benötigen).


Ebenfalls als Grundregel: Du kannst ja die Presets von h.264 nutzen (von UIltrafast bis Placebo) - bei gleichem CRF werden die Dateien mit stärkerem Preset bei gleicher Qualität kleiner, dafür dauert die Konvertierung länger. Es werden sozusagen pro Pixel mehr Rechenoperationen durchgeführt um die Effizienz der Komprimierung zu steigern (genau hier sind die Recorder gezwungen schwache Presets zu nehmen weil sie kaum Rechenleistung haben und es in Echtzeit schaffen müssen deswegen sind deren Dateien auch mit Kompression so groß). Für eine fixe CPU wie du sie hast würde ich das Preset "SLOW" wählen, das sollte noch halbwegs schnell durchlaufen (ganz grob echtzeit) und bietet gute Komprimierungsergebnisse, bzw. "VERY SLOW und PLACEBO" sind nur minimal besser aber dauern SEHR viel länger.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Neues Problem: Ich wollte avidemux zum Schneiden verwenden, selbst wenn ich nichts am Video ändere und es wieder im selben Format ausgebe wird die Datei kleiner. Da die Datei kleiner wird muss ja irgendwo was verloren gehen, oder ?

Kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem ich verlustfrei schneiden kann ? 

Mein googeln war nicht besonders erfolgreich... ist mpeg2 wirklich so außergewöhnlich ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Wie lange dauert das Speichern und wie viel wird die Datei kleiner? Es ist beispielsweise möglich dass nur der Header der Datei etwas schrumpft oder eine (Audio/Untertitel/Tag/...-)Spur weggelassen wird beim abspeichern. Wenn wirklich konvertiert würde würde der Vorgang lange dauern, das reine abspeichern ist nur von der Datenrate der Festplatte begrenzt.

MPEG2 ist ganz und gar nicht außergewöhnlich - nur extrem veraltet (MPEG2 stammt aus dem Jahre 1994!!) und entprechend heutzutage nahezu bedeutungslos. Der einzige Ort wo noch heute MPEG2 verwendet wird ist auf DVDs.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Das Speichern dauert einige Sekunden (wenn ich statt mpeg (.ts) .avi eingebe aber auch).
Die Datei von 1.21gb wird etwa 44-45mb kleiner. Ich hab die Datei mal eingelesen und ausgegeben und anschließend die ausgegebenen Datei nochmal eingelesen und wieder ausgegeben. In beiden Fällen etwa 44-45Mb Verlust.

Wenn ich die vernachlässigen kann--super, aber irgendwo müssen die Daten ja hin  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Wenns nur einige Sekunden dauert wird da nichts umgewandelt sondern nur gemuxt. Die paar MB die da verloren gehen oder dazukommen sind da wohl dem Containerformat zuzuschreiben wobei es mir wirklich viel vorkommt (3 oder 4MB ok aber 45MB?). Gibtst du auch alles in der gleichen Framerate aus? Also nicht einmal 24fps und einmal 23,97? Ist der Ton zum Ende des Clips hin synchron?

Ansonsten kann ich mir höchstens vorstellen dass der Recorder noch weitere (eigene) Infos in seine TS datei schreibt die beim muxen in andere Formate einfach nicht übernommen werden.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Das Format wird ja nicht geändert. Ich nehme die Datei die ich mit dem Programm ausgegeben hab und lese die nochmal ein... ohne an den Einstellungen etwas zu ändern.

WIll doch nur die Werbung rausschneiden


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Videos möglichst verlustfrei umwandeln*

Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden. Am Anfang des Videos fehlt ein winziger Teil, quasi die ersten paar Bilder/Töne. Wenn ich die Werbung in einem Block rausschneide, sollte das vertretbar sein.


----------

